# Negativ Schlagzeilen über Gentoo - Hab ich was verpasst?

## root_tux_linux

Anscheinend muss mir was entgangen sein, denn laut Artikel von linuxcommunity beschweren sich einige über die Qualität von Gentoo?

http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Gentoo-Entwckler-beschwert-sich

Geht das nur mir so oder trifft das echt zu?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Anscheinend muss mir was entgangen sein, denn laut Artikel von linuxcommunity beschweren sich einige über die Qualität von Gentoo?
> 
> http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Gentoo-Entwckler-beschwert-sich
> 
> Geht das nur mir so oder trifft das echt nicht zu?

 

----------

## disi

Guckst du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-841778.html

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, nicht nur dir ist das wohl vorbeigegangen...

Bis auf den durchgehenden Personenmangel für den Portage-Baum.

----------

## Necoro

Ach ... Diego ist doch irgendwie immer am meckern. Ist wohl auch mit sein Job  :Smile: .

----------

## Grentoo

Es ist eine freie Software, was erwarten die Leute. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren !

----------

## Necoro

 *Grentoo wrote:*   

> Es ist eine freie Software, was erwarten die Leute. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren !

 

Diego ist ein Entwickler ... und dabei auch noch im QA-Team. Es ist sein Job, sich zu beschweren und Schwachstellen anzuprangern. Insofern trifft dein Kommentar nicht zu  :Smile: .

----------

## musv

Nur mal so als Randbemerkung: 

Ich spiel grad mit Arch rum. Das hat gestern KDE4.5 als Update angeboten. Und dann ging nichts mehr. Die Leute haben halt einfach mal vergessen, ein Paket (libdbusmenu-qt ) mit auf den Mirror zu schieben. Mittlerweile soll's wohl vorhanden sein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *musv wrote:*   

> Nur mal so als Randbemerkung: 
> 
> Ich spiel grad mit Arch rum. Das hat gestern KDE4.5 als Update angeboten. Und dann ging nichts mehr. Die Leute haben halt einfach mal vergessen, ein Paket (libdbusmenu-qt ) mit auf den Mirror zu schieben. Mittlerweile soll's wohl vorhanden sein.

 

Was ich auch ned versteh ist ja, dass der Herr meckert das Gentoo Jährlich zerschossen wird mit den Updates. 

Jeder passiert das zumindest mir ned Jährlich und  "defekte" Updates seh ich auch bei  Fedora, Gentoo, Arch sogar selbst CentOS hatte schon das ein oder andere buggy Update.

Naja, egal ^ ^

----------

## schachti

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ach ... Diego ist doch irgendwie immer am meckern. Ist wohl auch mit sein Job .

 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass er einen richtig guten Job macht und momentan einer derjenigen ist, die gentoo am meisten vorwärts bringen...

----------

## Knieper

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich bin zwar nicht immer seiner Meinung, aber auf alle Fälle bringt er das Projekt voran und leistet insgesamt gute Arbeit.

Wieso muss eigentlich jede Distri ihre eigene Paketverwaltung haben? Eine git-basierte Mischung aus T2 und Portage, jede Distri mit ihrem eigenen zusätzlichen Patchset (falls notwendig) und daraus können die meinetwegen auch ihre Binaries generieren.

----------

## toralf

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wieso muss eigentlich jede Distri ihre eigene Paketverwaltung haben?

 Damit sie sich unterscheiden können   :Laughing: 

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Ach ... Diego ist doch irgendwie immer am meckern. Ist wohl auch mit sein Job . 
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass er einen richtig guten Job macht und momentan einer derjenigen ist, die gentoo am meisten vorwärts bringen...

 

Dem widerspreche ich nicht  :Smile: .

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Ach ... Diego ist doch irgendwie immer am meckern. Ist wohl auch mit sein Job . 
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass er einen richtig guten Job macht und momentan einer derjenigen ist, die gentoo am meisten vorwärts bringen... 
> 
> Dem widerspreche ich nicht .

 

++

Diego's Blogeinträge haben es sogar in das Linux-Magazin geschafft:

 *Anika Kehrer wrote:*   

> Der italienische Gentoo-Entwickler Diego Elio Pettenò alias "Flameeyes" beschwert sich in seinem Blog über fehlende Qualitätssicherung in seinem Projekt, erstellt eine To-Do-Liste und ruft um Hilfe 

 

 Wer hilft Gentoo? 

----------

## artbody

Bei solchen Meldungen nach einem emerge -avUDN system

 *Quote:*   

>  # equery
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/equery", line 271
> 
>     print pp.path(" /" + c[0])
> ...

   :Embarassed: 

kann ich die Kritik verstehen

vor allem wenn dann der gesamte GNOME...mit ähnlichem Müll an Fehlern aufwartet

x mal revdep ++++ alles nichts bringt....

----------

## Necoro

Da hat wohl jemand auf python-3 umgestellt ... Denn bist du selbst schuld

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Da hat wohl jemand auf python-3 umgestellt ... Denn bist du selbst schuld

 

python-3 und portage vertragen sich wunderbar  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.6 *
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge portage -pv --nodeps
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> ... done!
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

es sollte nur nicht system-weit aktiviert werden

----------

## Necoro

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Da hat wohl jemand auf python-3 umgestellt ... Denn bist du selbst schuld 
> 
> python-3 und portage vertragen sich wunderbar 

 

Hab ich nix gegen gesagt: equery gehört nur nicht zu Portage. Und seine Fehlermeldung ist typisch für "hab auf python-3 umgestellt"

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Da hat wohl jemand auf python-3 umgestellt ... Denn bist du selbst schuld 
> 
> python-3 und portage vertragen sich wunderbar  
> 
> Hab ich nix gegen gesagt: equery gehört nur nicht zu Portage. Und seine Fehlermeldung ist typisch für "hab auf python-3 umgestellt"

 

in der Tat!

ich hab grad gesehen, dass es zu gentoolkit gehört   :Embarassed: 

----------

